# broken my humerus - how long recovery?



## Perce (13 November 2012)

so on saturday morning i came off while getting on, she took fright and span round before i got leg over, after desperately trying to wriggle on board she started to buck and splat! 
i fell with my full weight on elbow causing  a clean break mid humerus bone in upper arm  - 

ouch - no idea broken bone quite so painful but hey 

So, lots of questions 
i presently have it in  a clasby brace. 
and want some idea of how much time it will take ...
...to stop being very very painful
...to heal enough to... 
          ...   go back to work (primary school teacher - one to one and small group teaching),    
....drive, 
....ride?
.....etc!
any experiences helpful - i am hopeful it will heal well as i am a fit, 48 year old.
so i know there will be extreme scare stories around but looking for the usual ...
thanks . oh and going back friday for further xrays to see if ok or will need operation to pin.


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (13 November 2012)

Not quite the same but about 8 years ago my mare bucked me off and I landed straight on my elbow. Took the end of the elbow off (I can't get technical, I was 14 at the time and it hurt so much I never listened to what the doctor was saying properly!). Due to two doctors misdiagnosing the problem I never had it in anything other than a sling, it took them 4 weeks to get an x-ray sorted and to identify that the bone was actually broken, by which time the chunk that had broken off had floated around a bit and started to reattach somewhere else!

Think (from my poor memory) I was out of action as far as riding went for about 3 months as my arm was very swollen and stiff. It hurt like hell for a long time, particularly when I was trying to straighten it, and it turned all the colours under the sun and was about the size of a football for a month or two!

Sorry if that isn't very helpful, like I said I never listened to the doctor because he kept saying things like 'in my country we would put bolts in your arm' and I just thought he was a nutter! Hope you start to feel better soon, and I would advise trying to keep your arm flexible (I know that's difficult with a broken bone) because I was really stiff when I started using my arm again.

Get well soon!


----------



## jendie (13 November 2012)

I do sympathise. The humerous is one of those difficult bones that can't be splinted and that makes the break so much more painful because you keep moving the bones!! I fractured my clavicle - it was in five bits - earlier this year and it was the most painful experience I've ever been through. You should be in a lot less pain within four - six weeks and the break should heal within 10 - 12 weeks. It is eight months since I fractured my clavicle and it is still painful at times, especially when I'm tired, but nothing like it was to start with


----------



## Countrychic (13 November 2012)

I had a clean break of my distal humerus and a spiral fracture. I also cracked my elbow.It was plated and pinned. I think i have 9 screws and the plate is about 10cms long. I was supposed to have 5 months off riding but was back riding 4 weeks after it was plated. It was without a doubt far too early. If I'd fallen off the doctor said my arm would have probably been permanently damaged. I was in lots of pain until my operation because my radial nerve was trapped between the break but once that was sorted I didn't suffer too badly. I decided to not use any painkillers at all once I left hospital although I was prescribed all kinds. 
I found driving quite painful but maybe if your car had very light steering you'd be ok although you wouldn't be insured.
My surgeon said I healed faster than anyone he'd ever known. I was fully discharged 10 weeks post op With nearly full range of movement. I only lost 10 degrees in the End. 
Don't know what worked but I didn't do a thing for 3 weeks, not even lift a cup of tea then as soon as they gave me an exercise like pretending to play the piano I would do it all the time, I always did a bit more than was recommended. I did things like painting the railings in the stable using my bad arm, every time it hurt I'd swap to my good arm then swap back. I also took calcium and didn't drink alcohol.
I'm now 6 months on and it doesn't affect me too much. It aches and swells when I do too much. It hurts if I bang it. It's much weaker than it used to be but I feel so lucky I had it plated otherwise it would have been 5 months in a cast and brutal physio.
There's different opinions with regards to surgery or wearing a cast but I was really pleased I got it plated. I don't know if you might have less lasting effects if you had the plate taken out but because of the damage to my nerve the surgeon is reluctant to remove mine.


----------



## Perce (13 November 2012)

mmm... i think to have it in this clasby brace is a huge improvement on a plaster cast although i can feel it moving around. at the moment i would struggle to do much - i have good use of left hand although looks like someone blew up a hand shaped balloon. i can hold, wiggle fingers, etc but the tiniest force (hold the loo roll still to use good hand to rip piece off!) too painful!
i have to go up yard tomorrow as horse needs vaccination but will be telling non-horsey OH what to do and getting horse in via food route! dreading the car journey - we are trying to decide whiuch will give smoother ride


----------



## Gingerwitch (13 November 2012)

Perce said:



			so on saturday morning i came off while getting on, she took fright and span round before i got leg over, after desperately trying to wriggle on board she started to buck and splat! 
i fell with my full weight on elbow causing  a clean break mid humerus bone in upper arm  - 

ouch - no idea broken bone quite so painful but hey 

So, lots of questions 
i presently have it in  a clasby brace. 
and want some idea of how much time it will take ...
...to stop being very very painful
...to heal enough to... 
          ...   go back to work (primary school teacher - one to one and small group teaching),    
....drive, 
....ride?
.....etc!
any experiences helpful - i am hopeful it will heal well as i am a fit, 48 year old.
so i know there will be extreme scare stories around but looking for the usual ...
thanks . oh and going back friday for further xrays to see if ok or will need operation to pin.
		
Click to expand...

Have not done an arm but have done legs and stuff.... can take upto 3 weeks to stop being really painful - get some ibruprofen and keep it still and raised.

Work - i usually go back as soon as cast is dry - i get board otherwise - currently working from home as my offices are on the top floor - so i am a fire risk !

Drive - as soon as i dont need the big lots of pain killers - so would drive to work for example and take the pain killers for the day -  if I had broke my left leg i would be driving now as i would have hired a auto.

Ride - its awkward with a leg so usually wait till cast is off - but i would not push it with an arm either


----------



## paddi22 (13 November 2012)

I got a bad break on my humerus last year so you have my full sympathy!
Mine was a nightmare as the bone wouldn't fuse. I didn't want to get plates and pinned so i stayed longer in the cast till it fused. I broke it end of january and was still in a smaller plastic cast in november! 

I started back riding WAAYY to early, and I think that delayed my healing. I now have a really wonky banana shaped arm and my muscles are detroyed. I don't have much power in that arm. So my advice would be take it easy! when i look back now i can't believe i started back riding as soon as i did! I wish i'd waited till my arm was stronger!


----------



## kerilli (13 November 2012)

i broke my left humerus mid-shaft when I was a teen. I was in a 'hanging cast' which allowed the bones to move, the feeling of them grinding together still haunts me. I stuck that for 1 day then had a hissy fit and had an op to plate it. It felt so much better almost straight away! It took many months to get back to full strength though. after about a year i had the plate removed. it is perfectly straight and strong (i'm left handed so it needed to be, hence me getting my own way re: op i think), apart from the scar you'd never know i'd had an injury there at all. 
the only long-term symptoms i had were that when it had the plate in and the weather was very cold, it would ache like the blazes (had to put hot packs on arm to try to warm up the plate inside) and when i dived into a swimming pool i'd feel it bend a little then snap straight, which was odd. 
never even think of it now, it's 100%, i'm glad to say. 
hope that helps a little. take the painkillers!


----------



## Perce (13 November 2012)

paddi22 said:



			I got a bad break on my humerus last year so you have my full sympathy!
Mine was a nightmare as the bone wouldn't fuse. I didn't want to get plates and pinned so i stayed longer in the cast till it fused. I broke it end of january and was still in a smaller plastic cast in november! 

I started back riding WAAYY to early, and I think that delayed my healing. I now have a really wonky banana shaped arm and my muscles are detroyed. I don't have much power in that arm. So my advice would be take it easy! when i look back now i can't believe i started back riding as soon as i did! I wish i'd waited till my arm was stronger!
		
Click to expand...

thanks for reply - typical rider i want to be back onboard asap, but am thinking i should delay until as late as i can . we are qualified for 2013 TREC GB Championships in mid september so obviously hope to be fully fit and active long enough before that to prepare, 
as i broke it being bucked off i am obviously worried about that happening again if i ride too soon - i am sure i could plod around the block as soon as pain goes but not sure she will plod so....
am hoping to stay in brace so trying to keep as upright as poss til friday when thry xray again. 
any experience of driving and insurance cover anyone?


----------



## Perce (13 November 2012)

kerilli said:



			i broke my left humerus mid-shaft when I was a teen. I was in a 'hanging cast' which allowed the bones to move, the feeling of them grinding together still haunts me. I stuck that for 1 day then had a hissy fit and had an op to plate it. It felt so much better almost straight away! It took many months to get back to full strength though. after about a year i had the plate removed. it is perfectly straight and strong (i'm left handed so it needed to be, hence me getting my own way re: op i think), apart from the scar you'd never know i'd had an injury there at all. 
the only long-term symptoms i had were that when it had the plate in and the weather was very cold, it would ache like the blazes (had to put hot packs on arm to try to warm up the plate inside) and when i dived into a swimming pool i'd feel it bend a little then snap straight, which was odd. 
never even think of it now, it's 100%, i'm glad to say. 
hope that helps a little. take the painkillers!
		
Click to expand...

know what you mean about them grinding together! soiunds horrid and OUCH!
But glad to hear you feel you are back to full strength.

so frustrating...
one horse fit and looking forward to a winter of indoor trecs and long rides with maps, maybe a little sj or even the dreaded dressage,
the other a just backed 4 year old!
turn away for the winter then :-(
PANTS!


----------



## georgiaziggy (13 November 2012)

I got ran over by a car when I was about 8 and broke this bone! Didnt take me too long to recover from what I remember, but I remember not being able to have a proper cast because of where it was the humerous and when it was fixed and they took everything off I had to learn how to use my arm again, although I was 8 so it probably seemed much worse than it was! Mom sent me to school the next day as it wasnt my writing arm side!


----------



## jakkibag (13 November 2012)

My sympathy too, shattered my humerus going xc, mare went one way mid jump, I the other, still attached by my foot and got dragged. Had similar to Countrychic, trapped radial nerve, had zero feeling after id done it, no feeling at all, just a floppy lifeless arm lol!!, Had some serious metal inserted, they removed a lot of the destroyed bone fragments, and the bone regrew in the gaps, rerouted my radial nerve round the back of the metal, have a stunning scar (although can barely see it now, Thank you Bio Oil) from shoulder to elbow, Was told never to go near a horse again  back riding in six weeks, jumping in eight weeks, fell off at nine weeks, landed on my feet and had a reality check  
Havent 'properly' jumped since tbh! 
Drove again after a couple of weeks, one handed , steering and gear changing one handed.
 I was a total physio geek though, was determined not to be 'disabled', swam, did physio every minute i could,lifting bags of sugar, thera bands, everything I possibly could with the broken arm, It was agony i wont lie, but i have full movement and its now got better range than my other 'good' arm!!
I was off work for a long time, my Ocupational Health at work had a meltdown at the thought of me going back and doctor said i was fully fit so had full pay plus my holidays = 10months, I was dying to go back at that point!! Dont rush anything, stick to your physio and dont take any risks as that will set you back!!

Did it three years ago and it still feels funny in the cold, and i can feel the metal lumpy on the outside, the skin round the scar is still supersensitive too!

Hope you heal quickly, Good luck OP!!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (13 November 2012)

My brother broke the top of his humerus a few years ago
You could see where the bone was bulging under the skin. 

Had to have a drop cast on for a week to encourage the bone to drop back down and knit right. It 90% worked, he still has a lump but on the X-ray its nearly all joined, you can see we're the both had grown around it. 

It took six/seven weeks to get back riding but he was in a lot of pain for the first few.


----------



## Countrychic (14 November 2012)

You won't be insured to drive until the X-ray shows no break in the bone. I think that was 8 weeks for me


----------



## Perce (14 November 2012)

Countrychic said:



			You won't be insured to drive until the X-ray shows no break in the bone. I think that was 8 weeks for me
		
Click to expand...

8 weeks! oh my goodness!
i think i had better ring insurance tomorrow to check out situation re when i ca drive again. i, like many, would like to drive asap BUT i can't risk insurance. my sister in law was driving t 4 weeks but found out today that she it was not a complete break.
it seems that there is a big difference between fractures/oartial breaks and complete - snapped it in two breaks.

i really don't know how i will manage 8 weeks not driving - my horses are not at home! if it seriously 8 weeks i will have to look at all options re horse care :-( 
but CC that is the first concrete piece of info i've heard. 

so friday i need to go in with list of questions - ie, what is best scenario and what do i have to do to ensure that is the case?

positive points - it seems to be a clean break, no chips or spirals,


----------



## JANANI (14 November 2012)

Poor you!!! I know how painful it is. My experience is not good news for you 

I broke my humerous for the second time last year falling off a youngster and landing on my elbow. I was off work for three months and couldn't drive for three and a half months. I didn't start riding until five months after the accident as the doctor and physio wouldn't allow me. I did all the physios excercises although I still find mounting from the ground difficult and still generally use a mounting block. Other than that I don't really notice any real weakness apart from lifting heavy things above my head. My bone is only 95% it's original strength due to the way it healed and they wouldn't plate it due to the risk of me loosing my use of my wrist. My insurance company said I wasn't insured when I was in plaster and when I didn't have the all clear from the doctor/physio. 

I was shocked at how little movement I had in my arm after being in plaster for three months.

Kerrili - Thanks for reminding the bone grinding. I took Co codomol (the strong ones) for the first three weeks (which is so painful) and after a few weeks paracetemol. My understanding that ibruferon prevents bone healing and should be avoided.


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (14 November 2012)

My friend just did the same. Suffered nerve damage too. Its been plated now and shes just getting use of her arm back. Think she did it two months ago now


----------



## ralph and maverick (14 November 2012)

Not quite the same but I broke my elbow and forearm last year, embarrassingly enough not even falling off horse but fell over in field doing electric fencing lol!!!
Had full cast on upto armpit, very painful for about 2weeks, I did take the painkillers they gave me though.
As I couldn't work I still went up stables and managed to muck out using good arm to drag tub trug with lead rope instead of wheel barrow, got a sledge to drag feeds etc about.
3 weeks after breaking I was driving, my theory was nobody had told me I couldn't, and didn't want to ask incase they said no, and was going mad not being able to get about (no public transport round here) and I rent a yard so no help with other liveries etc.

On another note I know a young girl who broke her humerous and it all healed straight forward and she was back riding fairly soon after.

Hope you heal quickly and it's all straigh forward


----------



## Countrychic (15 November 2012)

That's all well and good but it's your responsibility to ask the questions and if you'd had a crash you wouldn't have been insured


----------



## TrasaM (15 November 2012)

OP..it sounds painful and inconvenient.. You have my sympathies. I couldn't drive for almost four weeks because of a broken collar bone. I had to rely on my son who somehow seemed to find every speed bump 
 I probably only managed to get back to it that quickly because the break was pinned.  Take care and don't rush it.


----------



## Perce (15 November 2012)

thanks folks...
everyone's recovery seems so different but i am realizing this is a more serious break than i initially thought. 
totally understand wish to drive...i want to as my horses are on their own too so no one else to take over, but i really don't want to risk being uninsured.

back for xrays tomoorow to decide if pin - i reckon what i have - clasby brace is best, but.... fingers crossed.

have list of questions ready!

only up...my poor school got ofsted inspectors in! how much would they pay to be off sick! told them i;d swap and threy didn't believe me...trust me..i would...


----------



## jakkibag (15 November 2012)

Definately best to check on your insurance, I was insured after four weeks, Doctor wrote to them, as mine was plated, luckily my insurance company didnt insist on full bone union as that took 14months 
 Another thing to mention, is life insurance/critical illness cover, you need to disclose all info to these companies if you have it, as they can null and void any policies (same as horse policies) if you dont notify them


----------



## mynutmeg (15 November 2012)

Perce said:



			so on saturday morning i came off while getting on, she took fright and span round before i got leg over, after desperately trying to wriggle on board she started to buck and splat! 
i fell with my full weight on elbow causing  a clean break mid humerus bone in upper arm  - 

ouch - no idea broken bone quite so painful but hey 

So, lots of questions 
i presently have it in  a clasby brace. 
and want some idea of how much time it will take ...
...to stop being very very painful
...to heal enough to... 
          ...   go back to work (primary school teacher - one to one and small group teaching),    
....drive, 
....ride?
.....etc!
any experiences helpful - i am hopeful it will heal well as i am a fit, 48 year old.
so i know there will be extreme scare stories around but looking for the usual ...
thanks . oh and going back friday for further xrays to see if ok or will need operation to pin.
		
Click to expand...

To stop hurting probably a few days to a week although it will ache for a while.
Healing wise a clean break will take 6-8 weeks to heal. Working you'd be able to within a couple of weeks so long as you can do it one handed 
Driving and riding I would be leaving it at least 8 weeks but ask your doctor for sure.

Surgery wise if they do pin it, it will be sore for a couple of days but feel much better otherwise.

Given it's a clean break you should heal completely even if it takes a couple of months


----------



## Perce (15 November 2012)

mynutmeg said:



			To stop hurting probably a few days to a week although it will ache for a while.
Healing wise a clean break will take 6-8 weeks to heal. Working you'd be able to within a couple of weeks so long as you can do it one handed 
Driving and riding I would be leaving it at least 8 weeks but ask your doctor for sure.

Surgery wise if they do pin it, it will be sore for a couple of days but feel much better otherwise.

Given it's a clean break you should heal completely even if it takes a couple of months
		
Click to expand...

lots of useful numbers here.
also thanks jakkibag re informing all insurance bods,

whilst i do want to get back to it, be a tad ironic if well enough to work but not to do anything enjoyable or actually drive to work!
without the ability to drive just getting to my yard/son'school/work could take all day! agh!
oh well - see what docs say tomorrow.
thanks all.


----------



## nosenseofdirection (15 November 2012)

If you do drive/get lifts, do not go over any speed bumps if it is not pinned/plated! 

Good luck for a speedy recovery...


----------



## Perce (1 January 2013)

thought Id add an update as I am presently googling again and this may be useful to someone in a similar situation in the future.
so...went back after one week and bones had started to realign so no need for operation and told to come back again in a couple of weeks. Still on significant painkillers and sleeping sitting up (torture) to keep bones under traction.
by 2 weeks pain much improved from excruciating to constant strong ache and very painful if foolish enough to try to move arm - now on painkillers to help sleep or when I know I have to go somewhere.
Next visit (4 weeks after accident) realigned further (x rayed) so still in clasby brace (bit like a neoprene and Velcro brushing boot with elastic straps round to hold tight and internal struts) and sling. go home and start flexing elbow next week and small shoulder movements about week 6. (next appointment in 5 weeks!!!!!)
Now new years day - 7 weeks and 3 days on from break. One week before next appointment. about a week ago I finally felt like the bone may have joined so obviously overdid it and ended up back on painkillers - doh!. am now flexing elbow and doing gentle shoulder circles. am desperate to do more but want reassurance from next weeks x-ray that I can first.
Was told by insurance that I could drive when doctor said i could. Doctor said he would let me when 2 halves of bones joined so fingers crossed for next Tuesday. Although presently I could not drive as no way have strength in left arm for gears in pick-up truck - it would be agony -hoping once given go ahead can really build up exercises. Can do more today than yesterday so feel a week will make a massive difference.
Went back to work after 4 weeks  physically struggled and couldnt do everything as arm was still painful and break very fragile - no playground duties for me! Coincided with my OH working away so getting son to school, me to yard with mother couple of days and to work  part time thank goodness- was a logistical nightmare!
Havent missed riding as much as I thought I would as weather has been atrocious but miss the horses terribly - see them couple of times a week when I can persuade someone to give me lift - they've been chucked out in field! 
Also miss looking after them  will owe so many favours by the time I get back therenot sure I can ever repay them.


----------



## Merlin1979 (2 January 2013)

Glad you are on the mend. I had this injury 3 years ago, aged 30 after falling off a horse. I was off work two weeks but one I was on annual leave anyway. I just did what I could at work, had parents and friends drive  me about and had to live with my parents and they looked after my dogs. I didn't have my own horse at the time. 
I did not drive for 3 months as my arm was simply not strong enough. As soon as I started my physio, i got stuck into it as i was determined to be back to normal. I also started swimming which was the best thing I did. I could only do breast stroke at first but quickly was able to do front crawl. If you can, go swimming! It's the best advice I can give you. It is a long process but physio/ swimming you will see huge and fast results.
I didn't ride for 5 months. I didn't want to risk it but I didn't have my own at the time. Good luck!!


----------



## mynutmeg (2 January 2013)

glad you're mending well - for driving if it's your left arm could you beg/borrow/hire an automatic car for a few weeks so you don't need to worry about gear changes?

Otherwise be careful for another couple of months with riding but after that the arm should be stronger than before the break 

Good luck with the next appointment


----------



## Perce (15 January 2013)

Belated update after last appointment  having gone to fracture clinic feeling very positive I came back down to earth with a bump and I was so fed up afterwards didnt feel much like posting.
Anyhow; appointment at 8 weeks and 3 days after accident  x ray shows healing as they would expect. Hospital obviously pleased with how its going and seemed quite put out when I said I felt really good and although couldnt possibly drive now, had set a target to drive within 3 weeks as my OH was working away and I would need to be mobile by then. So what exercises did I need to do to get to that stage? I explained how I had been told that I could drive when the bones healed/joined and that that would take 8-10 weeks, and that it felt as though they had joined &#61514;
No chance apparently! No driving!!! And still in full brace although could take arm out of sling if  I wanted at times  just for me to use to help my comfort. And after some persuasion, I am okd to take out of brace very very carefully to bath or shower, but theyd prefer it if I didnt risk it.
Met physio and given exercises to loosen shoulder and elbow  no strengthening exercises allowed until after next appointment. Awaiting transfer to local hospital physio department who I will be under for months apparently &#61516;
They wanted to next book me in again at the fracture clinic for 4 to 6 weeks time. my chin wobbled so they agreed 4 thank goodness! 
Will I be able to drive then? Maybe but Im not promising anything I was told. I also got a lecture on driving without insurance and how I would feel if I killed someone. I did say that I had no intention of driving until they said I could as my insurance would be invalid and I couldnt risk that, and neither did I intend to leap into my car and race up the motorway or even the local roads. I simply wanted to be able to drive steadily to the yard asap. And I had been led to believe 8 weeks was reasonable, Thats what I was told after the accident. The suggestion seemed to be that someone was trying to placate me at the time as it was obviously the inability to drive  to do my horses that upset me far more than the excruciating pain! 
I asked about driving  an automatic and that makes no difference apparently  as I still have to have 2 hands on the wheel. I physically COULD NOT drive now but Im working on it! in 4 weeks time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Pain wise it has plateaued at a dull constant ache  couple of painkillers at night helps me sleep. Occasionally much worse but only if I am stupid enough to try something my arm cant yet do, or i over do it.
I am able to do more with it each day  typing with two hands today  - and generally able to move around more quickly than I have been. Lucky as will be walking miles next week in order to get son to school and me to work. I can also now do things like do up zips and buttons although tying shoes laces jolly painful. 
Limited arm mobility at this point. cant straighten elbow but improving with exercises. 
So generally much improved. The pain doesnt bother me, its the loss of independence that is unbearable! and the forced inactivity; miss my exercise classes - (always give me a giggle), cycling with my son -  and massively frustrated by being unable to get to my horses &#61516;But have had first proper bath in 2 months mmm&#61514;
And I'm being dumped up yard for 3 hours in a couple of days and left all alone with my neds  cant wait fingers crossed it doesnt rain please !
Sorry bit long  I dont get out much you know he he he


----------



## kerilli (15 January 2013)

Great to hear that it is healing well, I bet it is hugely frustrating. Funny, I'd forgotten that mine used to ache that much until I read your comment. Thank heavens for good painkillers...  
I bet that bath felt AMAZING.   
V best of luck with the rest of your recovery. Is there nobody local who could give you the occasional lift in return for promises of you returning the favour when you are back to full strength? 
I hope the next month flies by... just do gentle physio and please, don't be tempted to hang from things to build strength or pull it straight, I tried to (luckily in front of physiotherapist) who went crazy at me!
Good Luck xx


----------



## treacle_beastie (15 January 2013)

Oh dear I'm not sure what I'm about to say will fill you with much hope. I broke mine mid shaft a few years ago. Had hanging cast for a week then q brace. Ugh the bones moving was an awful feeling. I had to wean myself off painkillers qa for addicted to them after 6 weeks  I had physio quite early on but could not move my arm more than an inch from my side for ages. Anyway after 3 months I was moving house and had to drive for 3 hours. Physio said no way, I still coukdnt move my arm very well but for a week I practiced changing gears. Didn't have full use when I drove it and had to drive for 3 hours in 3rd or 4th gear! But that was the best physio and statlrted to heal properly then. Took 5 months to heal in its odd bumpy unstraight way and now have a strong but slightly bent arm and not quite full range of movement and aches on cold/damp weather and was 9 years ago now (god 9years has gone quick). I wasn't allowed to rife until 6months but did after 5 on a very safe plod. Was very nervous for a while but soon got confidence back. It's a pain of a bone to break but it will heal eventually but don't be in a rush to ride or drive.


----------



## MrsMozart (15 January 2013)

Broke my radius (right arm) Nov 12th last year. Not the same bone for sure, but same issue of having an arm that doesn't work properly 

Made a bit of a mess. Went in on the following day (Monday) for a check up and ended up staying in for an op to plate and screw it.

Have good days and bad days. The back of my hand tends to hurt a fair bit. Every now and then there is just pain in the wrist. Comes out of no-where and then goes away again.

Not riding until the end of this month, depending on weather and saddle fit (horse has lost muscle).

The Registra said he enjoyed putting arms back together when they've been broken at the end of the plate, which was put in to fix the first break! I didn't fancy the sound of it, so have erred on the side of caution and am taking it easy . I really don't fancy this pain going on into future! The scar is settling down, just stings every now and then.


----------



## KSR (16 January 2013)

I had a partial cast on mine.. I broke the proximal epiphysis and dislocated the same shoulder at the same time and was off riding around 12 weeks or so.. I had to have a GA to reset or my arm would have stopped growing 

I was show jumping a very hot pony.. Seems all my breaks and larger injuries have been horse related, lol..

Wishing you a speedy recovery..


----------



## windand rain (16 January 2013)

treacle_beastie said:



			Oh dear I'm not sure what I'm about to say will fill you with much hope. I broke mine mid shaft a few years ago. Had hanging cast for a week then q brace. Ugh the bones moving was an awful feeling. I had to wean myself off painkillers qa for addicted to them after 6 weeks  I had physio quite early on but could not move my arm more than an inch from my side for ages. Anyway after 3 months I was moving house and had to drive for 3 hours. Physio said no way, I still coukdnt move my arm very well but for a week I practiced changing gears. Didn't have full use when I drove it and had to drive for 3 hours in 3rd or 4th gear! But that was the best physio and statlrted to heal properly then. Took 5 months to heal in its odd bumpy unstraight way and now have a strong but slightly bent arm and not quite full range of movement and aches on cold/damp weather and was 9 years ago now (god 9years has gone quick). I wasn't allowed to rife until 6months but did after 5 on a very safe plod. Was very nervous for a while but soon got confidence back. It's a pain of a bone to break but it will heal eventually but don't be in a rush to ride or drive.
		
Click to expand...

Similar story to mine broke my humerus 10 years ago and it still aches from time to time
First four months I was in agony if I touched anything with that hand I didnt have a plaster or brace it was simply hung round my neck in a sling I wouldnt wish the pain on my worst enemy I have subsequently broken my ankle and knee the same day and I didnt even know they were broken as I expected the same level of pain I had in my arm.
I did return to work after 2 weeks even though I had to be driven there and had an assistant hired to help me (I Broke it a work and they were liable)
I returned to driving at about 6 months and riding about the same time. It took 4 years to be pain free especially at night and as I say it still aches even now if I get cold.
I hope your experience is much better than mine and everything goes well and you can get back to normal as quickly as possible. I was roughly late forties when I did it so maybe age played a part in the exptended recovery


----------



## Perce (5 February 2013)

Nice positive update!
Firstly  thanks for the responses  no wonder people think us horse riders are mad! and what a mixture of recovery experiences! No, not sure I do want to hear it still aches after 9 or 10 years  thanks! &#61514;
Back to fracture clinic this morning (12 weeks & 3 days after break) and drum roll..IM OKD TO DRIVEYIPEE!!
I felt fairly confident they would say I could as have felt a massive improvement on a daily basis over the last week or so. I commented to a friend that it felt like I had my arm back! Doctor asked me how I was getting on and what I could do, so did my impression of driving a car whilst saying brum brum and he laughed. So first solo school run followed by evening stables for 12 weeks  bliss! I am being careful obviously but luckily lovely light steering in my truck so no problems there.

My arm is obviously pretty weak, but has improved already with the physio I am religiously doing and doctor today was quite impressed/surprised when I lifted my hand above my head. Its getting it behind my back I find impossible. I think I have been very lucky and although this natural healing has taken an age, so far it seems to have worked. I am still in my brace but can take it off if no risk  so watching tv! Then wean myself off it after another month. not to carry anything heavier than a tea cup for another few weeks then a little more but nothing too heavy for next 3 months and next check up. He said dont ride until 6 months minimum as the risk of a pull on the arm too great  he said hed rather I waited a year til arm fully strengthened but realized little chance of me doing so. Im wishing I had a gentle plod to ride as bit wary of my lovely lady after moths off, but when the sun starts shining Ill be desperate to get back on board. 
Same as others, it is at night it aches the most  why? doctor says I may be sleeping on it? but I havent needed painkillers for weeks. 
But all positiveslow but steady, and the freedom of being able to drive to the yard/shop/work/anywhere again is  wonderful.
Better crack on with the physio then


----------



## Slightlyconfused (5 February 2013)

Brother broke his humerus a few years ago, fell off and did a clean break at the top near his joint....he had a heavy plaster cast on with a weight at the bottom to pull the humerus down as the muscles had pulled it up...if that makes sense.....brother could feel it grinding as it slowly came down
He then went into a light one for six weeks...he was supposed to have seven weeks off riding but he went back straight when cast came off and just ride with his right hand.....


----------



## suffolkmare (5 February 2013)

Have just whizzed through this thread, and so many different stories! Am very glad to hear of the improvement you've made and that you have the go-ahead to drive again. Agree about a plod to ride, so a good excuse to nose round your nearby riding schools with a view to a private (or semi- if you have a willing friend) lesson, maybe on lunge, to get you back in the saddle with confidence before chancing your girl. Also an instructor could come and ride her for you, warm her up/get rid of her sillies then give a "lesson" on her so you're not on your own for the first time on her. 
BTW nice timing to avoid Ofsted!! I'm a primary school 1:1 TA, who used to be a radiographer, and broke my humerus falling off a trekking pony half way up a welsh mountain age 12. I had to get back on and ride back, swear that was the best traction, tho painful, healed by end of summer hols...these days could have been rescued by Prince William!! Strangely, my daughter broke same bone, almost same place at same age attempting a jump on a pony who went sideways instead of over. We are all nuts!


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (6 February 2013)

If you're young, don't smoke, do as told by Drs, bone heals well then the break should heal in approx 6 weeks. Driving...think your insurance company would have a view on things but rule of thumb is that you need to be able to do an emergency stop. If you can't, don't drive! If your job is teaching, I'd have thought you could return to work only when the bone is healed as any tiny accidental knock could set you back and only when your employers will let you having done risk analysis.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 April 2018)

Why are you resurrecting ancient threads?


----------



## Abi90 (10 April 2018)

ETA - didn&#8217;t see the date of the first quote or read the latest posts so ignore


----------



## only_me (10 April 2018)

Wildthing1784693 said:



			[Content removed]
		
Click to expand...

Strange to create a support page for a common enough fracture tha normally heals well over time, even stranger to drag the thread up after 6 years...


----------



## joosie (10 April 2018)

only_me said:



			Strange to create a support page for a common enough fracture tha normally heals well over time, even stranger to drag the thread up after 6 years...
		
Click to expand...

Lol I got confused yesterday when I looked at New Posts and there were so many about broken humeruses, I thought some curse had fallen on H&H and a load of us had been injured  She basically used the search function to find all threads mentioning "humerus" and then posted about her FB group on all of them!


----------

